

A Step Toward Inbox Zero: Email That Self Destructs - thankuz
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/a_step_toward_inbox_zero_email_that_self_destructs.php

======
thisrod
The original report is at
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-20036542-250.html>

This is an obvious idea - didn't usenet do it? If it was destined to happen,
it would have already, so I expect this to fail. It's interesting to ponder
why. Are people too lazy to tag the mail they write?

